# Conducting Masterclass with Maestro Colin Metters January 2017 Vilnius



## PKB (Apr 29, 2013)

International Master Class for Orchestral Conducting
with
Prof. Colin Metters (Royal Academy of Music, London)
and
The Lithuanian State Symphony Orchestra 
January 16th - 21st, 2017
Vilnius, Lithuania

Conditions of the Conducting Course:
The course is open to active participants and auditors at all levels from beginners to professionals! 
There is NO AGE LIMIT!
The course language is ENGLISH. If you do not speak English, please inform us.
Free choice of repertoire (to be agreed with the Maestro and the orchestra management). 
Participants of conducting competitions are very welcome. We will find the music for you. 
If you have special repertoire needs for future projects or competitions, you are welcome to propose any classical or modern pieces. 
Active participants should fill out the application form and send us a CV. Participation will be confirmed after receipt of application. 
After the course each participant whether active or auditor will receive a participation certificate signed by the Maestro.

For further questions, and sending your CV please write to:
[email protected]

Yours sincerely
PHILHARMONISCHES
KAMMERORCHESTER BERLIN

Artistic Director Michael Zukernik

Akazienstraße 3
D-10823 Berlin
www.philharmonie.com


----------

